# Corsair Neutron SSDs



## SebS (2. August 2012)

Hallo liebes Corsair-Team, habt ihr genauere Informationen über Die Releasedaten und -Preise der der Neutron und Neutron GTX SSDs ?
In den USA sollen sie bereits in geringer Stückzahl auf dem Weg in den Handel sein.


----------

